# Some of my older paintings...



## johnok (Oct 14, 2016)

This is a painting I did almost a decade ago. It is oil on canvas... 12x16.












Here is another. Oil on canvas... 16x20.


----------



## TerryCurley (Jan 4, 2015)

Johnok welcome to the forum. Unfortunately something went wrong when you tried to post your paintings. Try using the paperclip icon when you want to attach a picture. That is usually reliable.


----------



## johnok (Oct 14, 2016)

TerryCurley said:


> Johnok welcome to the forum. Unfortunately something went wrong when you tried to post your paintings. Try using the paperclip icon when you want to attach a picture. That is usually reliable.



Are you able to see them now? I just checked the post and I can see them.


John


----------



## dickhutchings (Oct 6, 2015)

Yup! These are gorgeous paintings. I hope you're still painting or at least coming back to it.


----------



## WFMartin (Nov 10, 2015)

Holy Nellie! Your work is incredible! Akin to Ivan Shishkin, and Albert Bierstadt!


----------



## johnok (Oct 14, 2016)

Thanks everyone.


I absolutely LOVE the Hudson River School style.


My goal is to one day be able to support myself on painting alone... but that is hard to do. So I paint when I can and I sell frames to make a living.


I joined the forum to help get myself motivated to paint more though. 


John


----------



## Steve James (Apr 13, 2016)

Love the style, looking forward to seeing more.


----------

